# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  ارقام الخدمة عند اتصالات المغرب

## gsm4maroc

الرقم الخدمة الثمن   777 مصلحة زبناء المشتركين مجاني  888 مصلحة زبناء جوال 1 درهم  333 الاطلاع على العلبة الصوتية مجاني   580 الاطلاع على رصيد حساب جوال  1 درهم   0670333334 خدمة ايداع الرسائل المباشر  ثمن مكالمة عادية   555 خدمة الاداء المسبق جوال مجاني   665 - 666- 667 تتبع الاستهلاك للمشتركين 20 ثانية أو 1 درهم  789 خدمة زبناء فيديليو 20 ثانية أو 1 درهم

----------


## amezzane

merci

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------


## joker01

numero de srvice client 3G cle svp

----------


## joussef7

Thanks a lot

----------


## bilalff

good

----------

